
CO2 Emissions Will Break Another Record in 2019 - perfunctory
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/co2-emissions-will-break-another-record-in-2019/
======
perfunctory
While global emissions need to decrease by 7.6% every year for the next decade
to meet 1.5°C Paris target, according to a UN report

[https://www.unenvironment.org/news-and-stories/press-
release...](https://www.unenvironment.org/news-and-stories/press-release/cut-
global-emissions-76-percent-every-year-next-decade-meet-15degc)

